# CMPK burned my doe’s throat bad



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

My doe kidded yesterday with a single. Kid is doing fine and nursing. The doe I noticed seemed a little sluggish so I jumped the gun and used CMPK drench from TSC, drenched her with it (Durvet brand). my doe immediately started breathing rapidly and acting like she was in shock. I heard about the stuff burning bad and wish I had researched more about it to cut it with something like Gatorade or Karo Syrup before drenching it. I believe it has burned her throat as she is still rapidly breathing 24 hours later and she has not eaten since. She will drink water once in a while. I have been drenching her with Magic, dark beer for her rumen, and giving her banamine and thiamine as I think her rumen might shut down without chewing cud or eating anything. It’s so bad that when I drench electrolytes into her she starts breathing out her mouth gargling really loud. I have a video but not sure how to post it. A vet is out of the question right now as I don’t have the funds


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't seem to find anything on how to help a burned throat. I guess just keep doing what you are doing. Good luck with her.


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you. How long can a goat live off just electrolytes and fluids? I’m worried how long it will take to get her eating again


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

NorthArrow said:


> Thank you. How long can a goat live off just electrolytes and fluids? I'm worried how long it will take to get her eating again


I also used the tsc cmpk and my doe reacted terribly to it. I pulled up vanilla yougart in a syringe and put it in her mouth, it seemed to soothe her mouth/throat.


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

I’m also wondering if maalox would help to coat the mouth and throat so she would be able to eat


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Karen Kuntz said:


> I'm also wondering if maalox would help to coat the mouth and throat so she would be able to eat


I can't find any info on anyone else ever having this problem to this severity. Have to think outside the box now. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It’s kinda odd that it started right after you gave it, I would have assumed the same thing. But if we are thinking out side the box now make sure temp is ok, no signs of pneumonia. 
As for how long she can live without food? A long time! Make sure she keeps getting fluids and does get dehydrated. That will make her not want to eat also. My kinda go to on a goat off feed is oak leaves. They can’t seem to help themselves and will always eat some. Look around and see if you have anything they absolutely love to eat. I hope she starts feeling better for you soon


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

just for thought (and I would use it in this case scenario) . my doctor gave me a prescription for a sore I had in my mouth that was driving me insane. couldn't eat anything hardly. when I had it filled, the druggist said they had to make it and it would be 30 minutes before ready. It was called Magic Mouth Wash or Magic Wash. when gargle with it (and swallowed a small amount) it numbed the whole mouth for a good while.. I believe it would work here but don't know how you would get it from drug store. I don't think it would hurt the goat either.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

NorthArrow said:


> My doe kidded yesterday with a single. Kid is doing fine and nursing. The doe I noticed seemed a little sluggish so I jumped the gun and used CMPK drench from TSC, drenched her with it (Durvet brand). my doe immediately started breathing rapidly and acting like she was in shock. I heard about the stuff burning bad and wish I had researched more about it to cut it with something like Gatorade or Karo Syrup before drenching it. I believe it has burned her throat as she is still rapidly breathing 24 hours later and she has not eaten since. She will drink water once in a while. I have been drenching her with Magic, dark beer for her rumen, and giving her banamine and thiamine as I think her rumen might shut down without chewing cud or eating anything. It's so bad that when I drench electrolytes into her she starts breathing out her mouth gargling really loud. I have a video but not sure how to post it. A vet is out of the question right now as I don't have the funds


what is CMPK?


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

TCOLVIN said:


> what is CMPK?


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Her temp is seemingly normal, 102.6. I put a funnel on the end of a plastic tube (the kind I have used for feeding milk to kids in a lambar) and put the end just in the corner of her mouth and gave her electrolyte water that way. She took it and swallowed willingly. I just haven’t been able to get her to drink from a bucket. Still no interest in food.


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Also I’ve pulled her baby so that will be one less thing for me to worry about. The baby is healthy and I want her to stay that way so I will be bottle feeding her. Now the hard part, getting a kid that’s used to nursing switched over to a bottle.


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

TCOLVIN said:


> just for thought (and I would use it in this case scenario) . my doctor gave me a prescription for a sore I had in my mouth that was driving me insane. couldn't eat anything hardly. when I had it filled, the druggist said they had to make it and it would be 30 minutes before ready. It was called Magic Mouth Wash or Magic Wash. when gargle with it (and swallowed a small amount) it numbed the whole mouth for a good while.. I believe it would work here but don't know how you would get it from drug store. I don't think it would hurt the goat either.


Magic mouthwash for people is maalox, lidocaine and Benadryl and it is magic!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good thinking on the kid! Pneumonia was the only other thing I could think of. I wonder though since someone mentioned Benadryl if maybe she is having a allergic reaction to it and the Benadryl would help. 
And good job on the fluids. That is going to be the most important thing. Keep in mind a full grown goat needs about a gallon a day to keep hydrated. If it’s hot they need more. If it goes on for too much longer I would get a vet involved if anything just to get some IV fluids in her.


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Thankfully benedryl was one of the first things I’ve tried. She is getting that twice a day also. I’ll keep you all updated.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Karen Kuntz said:


> Magic mouthwash for people is maalox, lidocaine and Benadryl and it is magic!


Isn't lidocaine toxic to goats though? I seem to recall a post somewhere about someone's goat kids mysteriously dying after being disbudded by an experienced disbudder, and it turned out it wasn't from a poor disbudding job but from the lidocaine they were applying to their heads afterwards.


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Ellie has passed on. I tried to drench her with electrolytes this morning and she collapsed. I ran to get a gun and she was gone before I returned to the barn  

learn from my loss. I have been raising goats for about 8 years now, not a long time, but I wish I had done more research on HOW to use a new product I had never tried BEFORE I used the directions on the bottle (even something such as being labeled for goats like this CMPK!!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

I am so very sad and sorry for you


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I can not tell you how very sorry I am


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

What is CMPK? I'll definitely won't use it if I know what it is.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Regarding CMPK: It is an oral calcium and is for milk fever. It does burn and tastes horrible. I used it once, if a doe needs calcium that bad, I would prefer to call the vet and have it administered as an IV. My doe I used it on died also. (2013). I guess it must work, but for me, I'd prefer to not use it. (I bet the manufacturer could make it less caustic and more flavorful). 

I am so sorry for the loss of your doe, NorthArrow. It certainly is not your fault she died. You did your best. She died knowing she was loved.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

First of all - sorry for your loss..wow 
Second - how the heck can this product still be out
Third - If I ever run into this I'm going to the vet.


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Regarding CMPK: It is an oral calcium and is for milk fever. It does burn and tastes horrible. I used it once, if a doe needs calcium that bad, I would prefer to call the vet and have it administered as an IV. My doe I used it on died also. (2013). I guess it must work, but for me, I'd prefer to not use it. (I bet the manufacturer could make it less caustic and more flavorful).
> 
> I am so sorry for the loss of your doe, NorthArrow. It certainly is not your fault she died. You did your best. She died knowing she was loved.


Did your doe have the same symptoms as mine did after dosing her with CMPK? Thank you


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, my doe did have a similar reaction, but the vet was who gave it to her. Then I had to. The doe was dying, (I didn't realize it at that moment), she had a torn uterus. (Again, vet had pulled the kids). So, in my opinion, CMPK probably works sometimes, but I hope never to use it again. Most goats can't tolerate the caustic nature of it. 

I give gummy bear calcium "pills" to does right after they kid. They like the fruit flavor and get 1000 mg. of calcium.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Good idea


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’ve given CMPK to a couple of my goats and also a cow multiple times (before I realized that it tastes terrible and burns the throat) and never had any issues luckily. I still may use it in emergencies but I may try diluting it in something else first. 

OP, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry you lost her


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I’m so sorry that you lost her.

Will you be getting a necropsy done to see exactly what killed her? It’d be useful to know, if it was the CMPK, to raise awareness for the danger of it.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've used it and never had a problem, it worked great. I've also used the IV CMPK, with even better results. I water down the oral and add a packet of pre sweetened koolade to make it taste a bit better.

When I can't get the CMPK, I get the calcium gluconate injectable and give it sub Q.

There is a similar product to CMPK oral carried by Jeffers that works well. I forgot the name, kind of a weird name.


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Ranger1 said:


> I'm so sorry that you lost her.
> 
> Will you be getting a necropsy done to see exactly what killed her? It'd be useful to know, if it was the CMPK, to raise awareness for the danger of it.


I opened her up before I buried her, but I don't really know what I am looking at.


----------



## Elizebeth (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm late to this post but I found it through a google search. For the first time ever in my history of raising goats, I gave a doe the same CMPK as the OP. She thrashed around then fell over dead. I was searching for others who might have had the same issue when this post came up. I definitely won't be using this brand ever again.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

i once saw a CMPK gel but i never used it. I will be sure to always stay away from this stuff. It is very dangerous and i have no idea how it is still on the market! I will just give the calcium gummies! Easier, and you dont end up with a dead goat!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I have a large packet of tums in my birthing box but I'm going to get gummies asap


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, that is just awful! I hadn't seen the original post until now, and to see does dying, surely there must be something that can be done? Is there no warning on the label? It needs to be addressed! 

I've never used that CMPK drench and will definitely avoid it!

In the past I used the Goats Prefer Calcium Drench, and that stuff is awful! I gave it to a doe, I want to say she had kidded, I know I had been treating her for toxemia, and was told to give her some as she didn't have much milk. She spit and sputtered and drooled, complaining = moaning/groaning like it was the most awful thing. I used it once after that and want to say I drenched with something first - karo then used the calcium drench and it wasn't as bad, but still not well received.
So I try not to use it anymore, but wonder if it's a safer treatment if you do need to give a calcium supplement (just make sure it's mixed with something good!)









This is the Oral Cal MPK I buy when I am treating does for toxemia (I use Lauren Green's drench). I've never tried giving this by itself, it's always mixed with other things and no issues with burning, etc.










I've used the Calcium Gluconate orally or injected, again orally it's not given by itself, and haven't noticed issues. So I wonder if it's just that one particular bottle. I'll have to look at the labels...see what's different.


----------

